# Naomi Campbell on W



## greatscott2000 (May 18, 2007)

I recieved the June 2007 W magazine with Naomi on the cover. The cover look was used with MAC cosmetics. What was used:
Select Moistureblend SPF 15 in NW 55
Eyeshadow's in Knight Devine and Beautiful Iris
Eye Khol in Smolder
Zoomlash Mascara in Zoomblack
Powdered Blush in Breath of Plum
Tenderstones SPF12- Softnote


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 18, 2007)

She's beautiful.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 22, 2007)

I'm not a fan of her antics but i think this cover is beautiful.. considering you don't see many BOC's on magazine covers anymore. They usually feature actresses.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2007)

^^She wore all those high end clothes to her community service supposedly for this magazine or something like that.


She annoys me, but she does look great on the cover.


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

To be honest, I think it looks blah!


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

Hey! Did you copy that right off the magazine? If so, they made a mistake, it's Knight Divine. Might not seem important, but alot of clients come in asking for colors magazines have misnamed/mispelled.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up- i'll dit it. I actually re-wrote it myself


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it me or purple is coming back? i know they have different names but when i look at it i see purple whats the big fuss with dark skin and the color purple?


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 18, 2007)

I bought softnote today and it looks really pretty over lip colors. I dunno I'm in a purple makeup faze myself wierd cuz my favorite color is fushia!! Sorry random info here!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont think she looks good at all... yuck


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 20, 2007)

This cover looks gross. She looks blah. They should have done something different with the makeup..Because if I didn't own mac...i would think it was a sucky product.


----------

